# Heat Cycle - Discharge Question



## caroline429 (Mar 5, 2012)

Cali appears to be starting her first heat cycle. Her vulva has been somewhat swollen the last week, she's been marking all the lamp posts on her walks and she's alternately very quiet or very restless. When I checked her first thing this morning, I noticed her vulva was about 3 times its normal size and there was a teeny drop of thin, white fluid that had seeped out.

I had never heard that there could be any kind of a whitish discharge at the beginning so immediately panicked thinking "pyometria"!! I do tend to overreact.  I decided to consult Dr. Google and read on a GSD forum and a Yorkie forum that it's not uncommon for there to be a bit of a thin whitish or yellowish discharge for a couple of days before the blood starts. 

I just wanted to check with the experts here that this is probably what it is.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

If it is whitish or clear, this should not be a problem. If it were yellowish or greenish, regardless of anything you read, it would be best to get it checked out. If my mind, yellow or green indicates infection, and much better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

White discharge is not a problem; it is part of the fluid build-up prior to breeding to make the bitch more comfortable.


----------



## caroline429 (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks for your speedy replies.  It looked like a tiny drop of skim milk, white, very thin, almost see through. I will keep a close eye on her.

I was just looking for some reassurance it was probably nothing to worry about because, as luck would have it, my daughter gave birth to my first grandchild today and I'm heading out of town on the weekend to meet him. 

My dogsitter is very experienced and she said she will board Cali if she is in season. Her clientele doesn't include any intact males. I was really hoping though that Cali would hold off until after my visit....I guess it's just Murphy's Law.


----------



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

congratulations on the birth of your first grandchild. What a wonderful day!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Congratulations!!


----------



## caroline429 (Mar 5, 2012)

Thank you both.  It's pretty darn exciting! Now I have a grandson and a pup to spoil. I wonder who'll end up with more toys. I bet it'll be a tie. LOL


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

We have two Grandsons- nine and four, and they are remarkable Poodle socializers!! Enjoy your new addition.


----------

